# HELP!! £5k vote for Sunny Harbour Cat & Kitten Rescue On Face Book



## tartantabby (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I am one of the volunteers at Sunny Harbour Cat & Kitten Rescue. 
It's a tiny rescue, and registered Scottish charity.

This month they have been one of 4 deserving charities in the Animal Friends Face Book Poll. They can win £5k but only if they win..but are currently trailing a dog charity by 100 votes.

You can find out more about Sunny Harbour here Sunny Harbour Cat & Kitten Rescue - Home Page

You'll find the Face Book poll here at Feel Good Park by Animal Friends | Facebook

Please consider voting - they do amazing work with difficult and long term cases.

Thank you.

Yvonne


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

consider it done


----------

